# 2.2 Mile Sniper Shot



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This is a pretty cool story: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2017/06/2...ecord-with-2-1-mile-pickoff-isis-fighter.html

I know, I know, it was a Canadian that made the shot.... but still and amazing shot that the shooter and spotter were able to pull off.

8)


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I read that this morning. Freaking ridiculous. How do you even see something human-sized at 2 miles away?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What really amazes me is how they know how to account for wind shifts. When you think about it, a distance like that could translate to wind coming in at different angles, varied speeds, or the chance of the wind starting or stopping mid-shot!

Hats off to these guys. That is some amazing skill.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Truly that blows my mind. I wouldn't feel comfortable past 400-500 yards haha


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

At that range the Coriolis effect comes into play.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

.......and the cornyholis effect too.-----SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is indeed a feat to do. 

I know that on the shot that the British sniper took a few years ago at 1 1/2 miles (I believe) he had to take 3 shots connecting on the third. The first was way off, the second clipped the targets backpack I believe and the third took him out. 

It will be interesting to see how many shots this gentleman took.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> At that range the Coriolis effect comes into play.
> 
> -DallanC


 I thought that it was very interesting that the latitude also played a factor in the Coriolis effect


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Impressive.

not only did they have to factor in distance, wind, atmospheric conditions and the speed of the earth’s rotation, but then they had to convert from meters (metres?) to feet then from feet to miles so that Fox News would understand how far of a shot it was! 
(and, doing so while waiting in line and remaining extremely friendly)
Impressive feat for sure.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Words were not built to describe this shot. I am thankful for the work and dedication these men and women have to keep us safe and rid the world of evil.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess long range varmint hunting is ok. Good job!


----------

